# Metal Tracking To Wood Framing



## longhornbuilds (May 11, 2015)

Greetings all,

I am looking at a wood framed project, and my scope is requiring metal framed fur downs from wood trusses. I can only think that I will have to screw the track to the trusses, but that will be considerably slower than our usual routine with firing pins. If anyone knows a faster way, please share..


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd screw drywall furring channel to the bottom 2' oc for 5/8 or 16" oc for 1/2".


----------



## JDPugh (Oct 26, 2015)

Can you run that top track above the bottom chord of the truss leg down and let it support the weight that way ? Always scares me to see drops hanging from screws in to wood. If you do screw, might consider adding some channel iron and hanging wires to carry that weight.


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Do a Google search for rondo betts grip clips 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just use the rondo betagrip clips they have two extra fixing points if tour worried we have always used betafix clips with no problems the grips are just newer and a bit better don't use track just keep the outer furring channel closer the 100mm off the wall and at 600mm centres been doin it for ages 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

